# Our New Gazebo Coop(#3)



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

So...we got these chickens and they needed a house, we started with a 6×6 dog kennel in the garden, that quickly became to small, so then we, by we I mean my husband, converted our green house to their new coop. Then they had babies this spring and quickly outgrew that, so we added on to it. There are a few issues with the location, won't go into details but we decided to utilize our unused gazebo. We, by we I mean we, have been working on it as much as possible but we live in California and its been 100+ and miserable. Doesn't help the current and new run are attached and you have chickens staring at you the whole time and then they do something cute or naughty and you get distracted staring at them. But this is what we have so far...will add more pics. We've been using wood we had or gotten for free. Which makes me love this project that much more.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's going to end up being a neat coop. I see the beer bottle, ration them out to the hubs to keep him going.


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah no joke. Its hot enough for a nice cold beer but its also hot enough to need gallons of water! You know we've lived here 4+ years and the gazebo was used maybe 5-6 times the black widows are abundant and the roof shingles fall with every rain(will be replaced too) and its in the back corner of our yard so it just sits there. Our pond and deck and patio area are right outside our slider. I can't wait for it to be done and there to be some space for the cleaning supplies and food and Broody's, layers and everyone else, my hubby and I have been scratching our heads since my original drawing had 8 sides(the heat makes you think funny things, and the gazebo has 6. Now just need to finish it and move on to my pond extension for my turtles. They smell worse than chickens but are in a tank that's taller than I am and in my house!!! I want to use their tank as my sick/quarantine tank for koi.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm hanging out in the high 90's with the humidity being in the 80 plus % range. So yeah, I know how miserable it is out there. At least I don't have a coop to build. But I am digging a trench. 

You're doing all of this in a suburb? You must have a decent size lot to have the space to have all of those fun things in it.


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

We have over a quarter acre. My yard is the biggest in the area. We kept missing the houses with property because we bought 4 years ago when houses were cheap and going so dang fast you couldn't even go to see them. We live on a culture de sac so the parking and front yard is limited but we don't hang out front since our house faces west and our trees are sllllooooowwww growers. The lot size is 11325 sq ft , our house is 2 story's so only 850+/- so the rest is back yard lol...the chickens get I think 475sq ft. My measurements are guesstimates but pretty close.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's not a bad set up at all. Really, other than the kids who ever spends much time in the front of their houses? Everything happens in the backyard. Makes you think someone else realized that and made sure the backyard was a space to use.

Not like these new places that have yards, well not yards, that are just strips of grass.


----------

